# cd headach



## onyx_7 (Mar 14, 2009)

I took a bose cd/tape deck (factory) from a 97 nissan max and put it in my max (97). it work fine then the cd stop playing, it won't even accept a cd. any suggestions or do anyone know where i can sent it to get fix, or a way i can test it myself? i'm stuck on factory look so i don't want to get a new one...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

reset your computer by disconnecting the negative cable on your battery for 5 minutes. See if that helps.


----------



## onyx_7 (Mar 14, 2009)

did that several times, nothing


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

does the cessette keep playing, have you tested that? If the cassette stops working then you have a power issue.


----------

